# Rissois de camarão



## SãoEnrique

Olá pessoal,

Como é que vocês dizem 'rissóis de camarão' para o espanhol? Achei a 'empanada(illa) de camarón' mas não estou certo. Alguém tem uma ideia?

Obrigado


----------



## vf2000

O que é isso?


----------



## Carfer

É isto, vf
http://paracozinhar.blogspot.pt/2009/11/rissois-de-camarao.html
Já tenho visto '_risoles_' em sites brasileiros.
Acho que os espanhóis lhes chamam efectivamente _'empanada(illa)s'_ e também já tenho visto _'risoles_' mas não estou certo de que não seja a nossa palavra.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> É isto, vf
> http://paracozinhar.blogspot.pt/2009/11/rissois-de-camarao.html
> Já tenho visto '_risoles_' em sites brasileiros.
> Acho que os espanhóis lhes chamam efectivamente _'empanada(illa)s'_ e também já tenho visto _'risoles_' mas não estou certo de que não seja a nossa palavra.



Carfer, você nunca viu 'camarão'? Estou certo tê-lo visto num supermercado.


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Carfer, você nunca viu 'camarão'? Estou certo tê-lo visto num supermercado.



Não percebi, SãoEnrique. Eu não falei do termo '_camarão'_, que suponho que não será o que está em causa, mas de _'rissol'. _Os rissóis podem ter recheios muito variados, sendo os mais comuns os de camarãoe os de carne_. _Agora, atenção que a nossa nomenclatura não corresponde à espanhola no que toca aos camarões: o que nós chamamos '_camarã_o' é _'langostino_' em espanhol.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Não percebi, SãoEnrique. Eu não falei do termo '_camarão'_, que suponho que não será o que está em causa, mas de _'rissol'. _Os rissóis podem ter recheios muito variados, sendo os mais comuns os de camarãoe os de carne_. _Agora, atenção que a nossa nomenclatura não corresponde à espanhola no que toca aos camarões: o que nós chamamos '_camarã_o' é _'langostino_' em espanhol.



Sim, desculpe-me eu queria dizer 'rissóis'. Você já viu este termo, quanto a mim, estou certo de tê-lo visto.


----------



## Carfer

SãoEnrique said:


> Sim, desculpe-me eu queria dizer 'rissóis'. Você já viu este termo, quanto a mim, estou certo de tê-lo visto.



Em Portugal, sim, absolutamente, é o nome que damos a esses pastelinhos. Quando falava em '_risoles' _referia-me ao Brasil, porque é o termo que aparece nos sites brasileiros e porque a diferença de terminologia explicaria porque é que a vf2000 perguntou o que eram _'rissóis_'. No entanto, não tenho a certeza do que lhes chamam aí.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Carfer said:


> Em Portugal, sim, absolutamente, é o nome que damos a esses pastelinhos. Quando falava em '_risoles' _referia-me ao Brasil, porque é o termo que aparece nos sites brasileiros e porque a diferença de terminologia explicaria porque é que a vf2000 perguntou o que eram _'rissóis_'. No entanto, não tenho a certeza do que lhes chamam aí.



Obrigado por sua explicação, Carfer!


----------



## Gamen

Se "camarão" é langostino em espanhol, como denominam em Português ao que nós chamamos de "camarón"?

"Calamar" acho que é "lula" como um ex presidente do Brasil, acho.
""Mejillón" é mexilhão.

Voltando aos rissóis, não sei se são totalmente comparáveis às "empanadas" que comemos na Argentina. Tambén no Brasil (não sei em Portugal) têm a fogazza que se parece bastante com a nossa "empanada".

As empanadas argentinas têm como recheio carne de vaca, frango, milho, presunto e queijo, queijo e cebola, verdura (acelga ou espinafre com queijo geralmente), atum.
Nunca vi nem comi empanadas de camarón o langostino. Só uma vez (mas é muito raro) vi empanadas de calamar (lula).


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Se "camarão" é langostino em espanhol, como denominam em Português ao que nós chamamos de "camarón"?
> 
> "Calamar" acho que é "lula" como um ex presidente do Brasil, acho.
> ""Mejillón" é mexilhão.
> 
> Voltando aos rissóis, não sei se são totalmente comparáveis às "empanadas" que comemos na Argentina. Tambén no Brasil (não sei em Portugal) têm a fogazza que se parece bastante com a nossa "empanada".
> 
> As empanadas argentinas têm como recheio carne de vaca, frango, milho, presunto e queixo, queijo e cebola, verdura (acelga ou espinafre com queijo geralmente), atum.
> Nunca vi nem comi empanadas de camarón o langostino. Só uma vez (mas é muito raro) vi empanadas de calamar (lula).



É uma pergunta complicada de responder porque a terminologia varia bastante de país para país e até de região para região. _Grosso modo_, aqui em Portugal chamamos _'camarão_' ao que em Espanha vai da _'quisquilla'_ (o mais pequeno) ao '_langostino_' (camarão médio). Chamamos '_gambas' _aos grandes_,_ que julgo que também têm a mesma designação em Espanha.
Se sei o que é uma empanada argentina (tenho uma amiga, ex-foreira, que de vez em quando faz o favor de me mandar umas fotografias só para me fazer água na boca), não são de facto, a mesma coisa. A essas empanadas chamamos '_pastéis_' em Portugal (habitualmente são de carne)


----------



## Gamen

Si, é verdade. Não pode se ver uma equiparação exata entre uma comida e outra porque variam as massas, recheios, formas de apresentação, etc. Seguramente o pastéis devem ser os mais parecidos com as empanadas. 

Quanto à gambas, na Argentina é desconhecido esse termo. Usamos langostino e camarón.

Algum dia deveria experimentar as nossas empanadas argentinas e não ficar apenas com uma simples imagem fotográfica tirada de Internet! (risos)


----------



## Gamen

Não é rissóis o plural mas risoles. Curiosamente esta palavra não segue no plural as regras ordinárias. Não é mesmo?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Não é rissóis o plural mas risoles. Curiosamente esta palavra não segue no plural as regras ordinárias. Não é mesmo?



No português de Portugal, o plural é _'rissóis_'.


----------



## Gamen

De acordo. Entendi. Mais acima tinha falado da diferença que depois percebi.

Deixo algumas fotinhas para que possa se deleitar um pouco com as nossas empanadas.

http://www.google.com.ar/search?num....222.1394.1j3j4.8.0...0.0...1ac.1.XN3upid8kjc


----------



## uchi.m

Carfer said:


> Se sei o que é uma empanada argentina (tenho uma amiga, ex-foreira, que de vez em quando faz o favor de me mandar umas fotografias só para me fazer água na boca)


Meus "colegas" forer@s só me enviam perguntas capciosas ou cabeludas, daquelas cheias de pelos, mesmo  e nada amigáveis, ao menos no sentido da camaradagem leve, da amizade branda que nasce do convívio sob o mesmo teto do WR... sorte a sua, Carfer, de ter amigos por aqui.


----------

